# a few new mutt box's



## George Watkins (Feb 23, 2011)

hello folks

I've gone all "Amalgam mutty" just lately and have turned 15 box's here's a few of them
there will be an article in a future edition of Woodturning design on how i make these, for those of you who fancy having a go. I'm not sure which issue yet but its all done from my end and in the hands of the editorial team now.

A Jigsaw with red/purple blue resin










Burl bits in cancun colours- how may types of burl can you spot?









ozzy burl


----------



## rkimery (Feb 23, 2011)

Mighty fine turning(s) shown here. This post certainly contains a big "*WOW!*" factor! Great job making this selection of artworks!


----------



## David Keller (Feb 23, 2011)

I love these boxes!  The material is great, but they're very nicely turned as well.  Great job!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful. I need to start making boxes.

BTW, where did you get the blanks?


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you

there from IAP's very own Elmostro- or Bear tooth woods has started stocking them too.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 23, 2011)

David Keller said:


> I love these boxes!  The material is great, but they're very nicely turned as well.  Great job!



+1  I think you have a talent for boxes.  Mine always look like a cylinder with a lid on them.  Nice turning.


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## greggas (Feb 24, 2011)

George;

Nice work as always.  I have purchased several of thes from Eugene as well and have started turning ( In fact I have 3 pre sold before they are finished so i better stop typing and get to work on them).  I was wondering how you finished them.  Did yo go the CA route?

thanks

Oh, by the way you did a great job as always


----------



## George_Clark (Feb 24, 2011)

Really nice boxes.  I'm looking forward to your article.


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you

there too big for CA Greg and you wouldint get a good fit on the lid tenon with CA.
There's a few techniques you can use- the simplest is to sand to 800 dry and then apply lemon oil (wipe on wipe off) to bring out the wood- then U-beauts EEE to remove any minor scratch marks then ren wax to potect.
the EEE can be used on the inside with a paper towel but on teh outside its more effective if you have a looseleaf mop.
If you cant get EEE then you can use normal tripoli in bar forms on mops- the downside of teh bar form tripoli is having to mix it with your own paste wax to allow you to use it inside where a mop cant reach.
hope this helps 
George


----------



## greggas (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info George...I'll give it a try this weekend


----------



## Lenny (Feb 24, 2011)

I always like seeing your boxes. They are very cool!
You have a tremendous eye for shape and proportion!


----------



## moke (Feb 24, 2011)

Fit, Finish, and originality....a 10!


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

George, those are great.


----------



## Grizz (Feb 25, 2011)

Those look great... what size are they... or the blanks?


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you

the blanks are 2.5" wide by 3" long- so the box's tend to come out just shy of those size's


----------



## MDWine (Feb 25, 2011)

Nicely done indeed!


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

im diggin the last one


----------

